# Neuling braucht Hilfe



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Hallo erstmal.
Da ich im Bereich Gartenteich absoluter Neuling bin hätte ich einige Fragen.Wir haben letztes Jahr im Herbst eine Teichwanne mit den Maßen 2m x1m x0.60m mit Druckluftfilter erworben.
Diese haben wir auch gleich eingebuddelt.So jetzt ist die Wanne voll mit Regenwasser und jetzt wollte ich wissen wiees weitergeht.
Welche Pflanzen und wieviele setzte ich rein?
Welche Fische und wieviele?
Wann schalte ich den Filter an?
Soll ich das Wasser nochmal rausholen und mit Leitungswasser füllen?

Wäre über hilfe sehr dankbar


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Hallo,

bei den Pflanzen hast Du dir freie Auswahl. Nehme das, was dir gefällt und pflastere nicht gleich ganz zu, denn die Teile wachsen noch.

Fische gehören nicht in den Teich. Zu wenig Volumen und zu wenig Tiefe. Sorry!

Wenn im Teich keine Fische sind brauchst Du auch keinen Filter. Eine kleine Pumpe reicht vollkommen um etwas Bewegung ins Wasser zu bringen.

Das Wasser kannts Du drin lassen.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Wieso kann ich denn keine Fische rein tun.Im Winter wollte ich die ja dann auch rausholen.


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Wenn Du im Sommer Fischsuppe machen willst... Bei 60 cm Tiefe, vermutlich nicht über die ganze Fläche, heizt sich das Wasser sehr schnell auf. Von der Problematik Nährstoffe, Algen, etc. fange ich erst gar nicht an.

Informiere dich mal ein bisschen über das Thema Gartenteich und Fische, dann wird deine Frage beantwortet. Ein Loch mit Wasser ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem Lebensraum für Fische.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Ein Teichlein ohne Fisch lockt andere aBewohner an. Molche Frösche Libellen... 
Auch ohne Fische wird das Leben toben in Deinem Teichlein.


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Ja aber Fische wollte ich ja schon haben.
Na dann muss ich wohl mal schauen ob ich das Loch grösser mache und mit Teichfolie arbeite.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Genau. 
Damit Du die Teichschüssel nicht wegwerfen mußt kannst Du überlegenwie Du sie in den großen Teich integrieren kannst.


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Wie soll ich denn die Schüssel mit integrieren?Ist so Teichfolie denn teuer?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Du kannst die Schüssel bepflanen und dann einen kleinen Wasserfall in den großen Teich machen.

Was ist teuer? Die Folie kostet nicht viel. Such mal im Netz, da findest Du schnell die Preise.


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Reicht denn die grösse von 2m x 1m x1m?


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Ja, aber nur, wenn du in zwei Jahren den nächsten Ausbau machen möchtest... Glaube mir, ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Lieber größer bauen, denn voll wird der Teich von ganz alleine...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Yes


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Hallo Pit, 

ich weiß nicht worauf Du hinaus willst. 2*1*1 Meter, ist das Geld zu Schade für die Folie. 

Mach doch einfach den Fertigteich hübsch. Das leben zieht von alleine ein und man kann daran sehr viel Freude haben. Es Bedarf keiner Fische um Freude am Teich zu haben. Kannste glauben.


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Ansichtssache, Thomas... 

Bei mir braucht ein Teich auch Fische für den großen Spaß, aber dann muss man auch so bauen!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Das ist ganz sicher Ansichtsache. Ich mag einen Naturteich sehr. Einfach auch Natur zu entdecken und zu erleben. 

Ich vermute es ist bei Pit eine Budgetfrage und wenn es heute nicht für den Grossen reicht, dann ebend später. Schön, das er in das Hobby einsteigen will, wenn auch mit kleinem Teich.


----------



## PeterW (2. März 2015)

Hi Pit,
erst mal noch willkommen hier im Forum.
Wäre vielleicht ganz gut zu wissen wie dein Budget aussieht und was du an Platz/Fläche zur Verfügung hast.
Dann kann man dir auch bessere Tips geben wenn du denn unbedingt auch Fische haben willst.
Allerdings muss ich mich da denn anderen anschließen. Mit dem Fertigbecken brauchst du mit Fischen nichts anfangen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Viel größer kann ich aber nicht bauen denn dafür fehlt mir dann der Platz.Also mehr als 2.50m x1.50m x 1m  tiefe ist nicht d


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Ja das mit dem Fertigbecken versteh ich und sehe ich auch ein.
Werde das dann auch wieder entfernen.
Das Becken hatte ich von einem Bekannten umsonst inkl.Druckfilter und Pumpe für Bachlauf bekommen.Druckfilter ist ein Neptun NCTF-O 5000.
Da mein Budget nicht sehr gross ist und ich ja jetzt auch Teichfolie besorgen muss soll der Teich natürlich auch nicht größer werden als die Filterleistung.Mein Platz ist auch nicht sehr gross.


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Tiefe hat kein Platzproblem...  Gehe auf 1,20 bis 1,5 m, dann kommst du mit verschiedenen Tiefezonen auf rund 3 cbm und hast Platz für ein paar Fischlein...


----------



## PeterW (2. März 2015)

Na, 2,5 x 1,5 mtr. ist doch schon nicht schlecht. Wenn du jetzt rundherum eine Pflanzzone vorsiehst von max. 40-50 cm Tiefe und max. 30-40 cm breit
und dann statt 1 mtr. tief auf mind. 1,5-1,8 mtr gehst hast du schon mal viel mehr Volumen als mit deiner Wanne.
Dann kannst du auch ein paar Fische einsetzen, wobei die Betonung da wirklich auf ein Paar liegt sprich höchstens 2 oder 3.
Wobei es dann noch darauf ankommt, welche Fische.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (2. März 2015)

Gold (fischlein)


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Geht net Pit. 

Ich habe auch keinen Hund mehr, weil ich ihn nicht Artgerecht halten kann. Alles.kein Beinbruch... ich kann Artgerecht Molche halten und die sind echt Klasse zu beobachten und niiiiedlich... 
Warum Fische? Gibt keinen Grund...

Sorry für den  Blitzeinstieg (Danke Peter). Herzlich willkommen im Forum der großen un kleinen Teiche. 
Manche Teiche hier sin  Blumentöpfe... also klein fein mein, passt scho...


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Meinst du die 30 bis 40cm rundherum zusätzlich zur geplanten grösse oder schon mit eingeplant.
Reicht denn dann der Filter noch?


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Wie sollte denn die dicke der Folie sein?


----------



## PeterW (2. März 2015)

Wenn du nicht mehr Platz hast dann mit eingerechnet, wenn du den Platz auch noch hast dann dazu.
Ich kann mich beim filter auch nur den anderen anschließen. Bei den Angaben ist allergrößte Skepsis angebracht,
vor allen Dingen wenn du wirklich Fische halten willst. Ein guter Fisch für so einen kleinen Teich wären __ Moderlieschen,
wobei du wenns dumm läuft dir nach einem Jahr schon Gedanken machen musst wo du den Nachwuchs abgeben kannst.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## PeterW (2. März 2015)

Empfehlenswerte Foliendicke 1,5 mm, natürlich auch das Vlies für drunter nicht vergessen


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Habe gelesen das für kleinere Teiche dünnere Folie reichen würde.also 0.5 bzw o.8mm.Ist da was dran?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Hallo Peter, in der angestrebten Teichgrösse reichen 0,5 mm ohne Vlies.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Jo


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Habt ihr denn Kies auf den Grund gelegt? 
Und wie siehts mit Pflanzen aus?


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Hallo Thomas,  wie kannst Du so einen Tipp geben ?

Ohne Vlies und 0,5 mm reichen aus , kennst Du das Gelände , den Untergrund, 
den Bewuchs rund um den zu Bauenden Teich ?

Oder bist Du Hellseher ?


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Vlies würde ich sowieso drunter legen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Hellseher...


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Ich glaube eher Du Tapst im Dunkeln


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Also wenn ich 1mm und zusätzlich flies dürfte es ja keine Probleme geben


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Nee, Thomas, nur um dagegen zu halten, solche Tipps zu geben, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Hier geht es um jemanden, der sich mit dem Bau eines Teichs beschäftigt. Und da sollte er wissen, worauf es ankommt und mit welchen Budget er planen muss. Und wenn er Fische im Teich will, dann lass ihn das machen, wenn das Volumen ausreicht. Dass du Fische nicht brauchst, weiß hier jeder, aber das ist deine Sicht der Dinge...

Und die Aussage "Hellseher" ist nur sehr bedingt lustig...


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Normal nicht, aber achte darauf das keine Spitzen und Scharfkantigen Gegenstände mehr
in Deiner Teichgrube sind.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Also Liebe Leute, 

ich hab Angst, dass es zum Streit kommt...
Koiteiche sind schön aber keine Empfehlung für jeden. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt 5 Teiche. Große Kleine... mein aktueller Teich ist klein, dennoch größer als der von Pit geplante Teich. 

Es müssen nicht auf biegen und brechen Fische rein. Ein Naturteich ist etwas schönes, wofür es hier genügend Beispiele gibt. 

Das ist meine Empfehlung und Pit kann ja mal bei den Naturteichen Bilder guggn.


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Ich möchte doch gar keinen Koiteich.
Ich möchte aber einen Teich haben grade wegen den Fischen.Gibt ja auch andere Fische.Und das mach ich auch nicht auf biegen und brechen!!!!!
Deswegen habe ich mich hier angemeldet um mich nach Tipps und auch Hilfen zu erkundigen.


----------



## misudapi (2. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich hab vor 3 Jahren meine kleine Pfütze gebau, umgefähr die Größe wie du es vor hast. Auch ich habe auf Sand dicken Vlies bepackt und darauf 1mm Folie.
Bei mir sind "nur" Bäume rund herrum. Bis jetzt hälts. __ Moderlieschen sind erst seit letzten Herbst drin.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Bekommst Du doch z.B. von Susanne. 
Cooler Tipp


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Kein Mensch hat von Koi gesprochen, aber wenn am Ende 3 bis 4 Tausend Liter drin sind und die Filterung passt, spricht mal gar nichts gegen ein paar Goldfische oder ähnliches. Ich habe auch zwei Teiche. Einen mit Goldies und einen mit Koi. Und beide Teiche sind von Größe, Aufwand und Technik in keinster Weise zu vergleichen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Das mein ich ebend. Ich geb mir Mühe Tipps für den Kleinteich zu geben... (da ich aktuell einen habe... ) 

gute Beispiele sin Digicat und Moderlischenking und Annett und Joachim für wirklich schöne Naturteiche. 

Die coolen Koiteiche spielen in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Thomas, wenn ich ins Restaurant gehe und ein Schnitzel mit Pommes essen will und der Mann am Nachbartisch mir dann sagt, dass ich Nudeln essen soll, dann bestelle ich mir deswegen nicht Nudeln...

Pit legt Wert auf Fische, dass war die Ausgangssituation. Und jetzt weiß er, dass dafür mehr Wasser notwendig ist und macht sich Gedanken darüber. Passt doch alles...


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

So siehts aus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Gibts ja auch beim Aldi in Dosen... 
Die schwimmen sicher auch ganz gut. 

Es wiederstrebt mir jemandem zu Fisch zu raten (außer dem in Dosen) wenn er nur 1*1*2 Meter schwimmen darf. 

Macht nur... meine Badewanne ist genausogroß und ohne Fische.


----------



## pitdimension (2. März 2015)

Dann dürfte ja niemand ein Aquarium besitzen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Das stimmt oder die Bewohner sin klein genug um Artgerecht gehalten zu werden.


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Na ja ,Notropis, Goldelritzen, __ Moderlieschen sind nun mal nicht zu den Wahlen zu
Zählen.      Ich meine nur wegen der Größe !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Des stimmt und und wenn die Sonne im Sommer auf die schwarze Teichfolie trifft gibts Notropis, Golderlitzen, Moderlischensuppe. 

Ich würd eher in den Supermarkt gehen und Fisch kaufen. Schwimmt auch...


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Jedem so wie er mag, und mit 2,50m x1,50m x1,20m bis 1,50 m wird er auch keine 
Fischsuppe bekommen.
Und Schatten kann man sich ja auch noch machen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Warum muss in jede Pfütze Fische rein? Egal...


----------



## muh.gp (2. März 2015)

Warum gibt es in jedem Forum Leute, die meinen, sie hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen und alle müssten nach ihrer Pfeife tanzen...


----------



## koile (2. März 2015)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (2. März 2015)

Unmöglich... ich bin ... ohne Worte...


----------



## marcus18488 (7. März 2015)

Es wundert mich immer weniger, warum hier nicht mehr viele schreiben.


----------

